# [AfterEffects] Matrix Intro



## Phantomic (7. November 2003)

*Matrix Intro*

Hallo,
ich will versuchen das Intro von Matrix irgenwie nachzubilden nur hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich des machen soll. Is sowa mit After Effects etc. möglich. Falls es die Möglichkeit gibt wer ein tutorial nicht schlecht weil des bestimmt ziemlich komplizeirt ist


----------



## NetPerformance (7. November 2003)

Huhu.. 

Habe bereits hier  eine Frage zu Matrix beantwortet.

Gruß
Aaron


----------

